# Ils avaient de la gueule !



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

Petit moment de plaisir avec la  récupération de deux vielles babasses.

Un Imac G3 à 600 MHz et tout de même 384 Mo de mémoire, après installation de OsX Panther, il est comme neuf 







Et un beau PowerBook G4 dans un état parfait qui sera bientôt sous Leopard


----------



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

Et voila, avec son webkit pour surfer il déboite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Décembre 2019)

L’iMac était trop beau à cette époque


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2019)

Mais il n'avait pas de ventilos...
Le mien en est mort


----------



## PJG (10 Décembre 2019)

Il y en a deux autres depuis.


----------



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

Le G3 est en effet très beau, un plaisir ! @PJG , belle collection !!!
J'ai eu une bonne nouvelle avec le PowerBook puisqu'il a une batterie en parfait état, 40 cycles seulement, ça va le faire en réunion


----------



## PJG (10 Décembre 2019)

*Ils avaient de la gueule !!! *


----------



## Adrien_R (10 Décembre 2019)

Whouah sacrée collection


----------



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

Oh punaise t'es un furieux !!!!!


----------



## PJG (10 Décembre 2019)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Whouah sacrée collection


J'ai aussi les claviers et souris de la même couleur que les iMac. 



sifoto a dit:


> Oh punaise t'es un furieux !!!!!


Vous croyez !!! 
*Mes chouchous. *


----------



## Adrien_R (10 Décembre 2019)

Chouette ces petits écrans


----------



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

C'est juste la folie, tu peux ouvrir un musée !!!


----------



## Messij (10 Décembre 2019)

C'est sur que avec tout ce qu'ont les membre du forum on pourrais se faire un musée Apple Vintage !


----------



## PJG (10 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> C'est juste la folie, tu peux ouvrir un musée !!!


Moi non, mais *gpbonneau *oui.


----------



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi non, mais *gpbonneau *oui.



Oui j'ai vu, il a des machines exceptionnelles !

A défaut de posséder ces très vielles machines, j'ai pour le fun installé Dropbox sur un MacBook pour re-découvrir certain jeux de l'époque du Mac SE (du boulot hein, j'avais pas les moyens de me l'offrir à l'époque) comme le fameux Prince of Persia de 1989, jeu que j'avais aussi à la maison mais qui tournait sur un vieux 8088 monochrome bien plus gros et bruyant et beaucoup moins beau à regarder ! J'aimerais bien le voir tourner sur une machine originale celui-là !


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Prince of Persia de 1989,


Il tourne toujours très bien sur mon très vénérable PowerMac 8600


----------



## sifoto (10 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il tourne toujours très bien sur mon très vénérable PowerMac 8600



C'était une belle machine, surpuissante pour ce jeu qui ne demandait que très peu de ressources.
Ca doit être chouette de pouvoir retourner dans le passé avec une telle bécane !


----------



## Messij (11 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> j'ai pour le fun installé Dropbox sur un MacBook pour re-découvrir certain jeux de l'époque


Tu veux dire dosbox ?
C'est quelle version de prince ? celle que j'ai sur mac est plus détaillée même en B&W.


----------



## sifoto (11 Décembre 2019)

Messij a dit:


> Tu veux dire dosbox ?



Oui Dosbox, petite erreur !!!



Messij a dit:


> C'est quelle version de prince ? celle que j'ai sur mac est plus détaillée même en B&W.
> Voir la pièce jointe 147671



Trop la classe avec la disquette !!!
Ma version de Prince est la toute première mais pour PC et à l'époque elle était en effet moins bien que la version Mac.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Décembre 2019)

On trouve la 1.0 sur Abandonware-France ou MacintoshRepository, et ça marche aussi avec SheepShaver :


----------



## Messij (11 Décembre 2019)

Oui c'est celle ci que j'ai, enfin en n&b sur le Plus.


----------



## sifoto (11 Décembre 2019)

@gpbonneau , merci pour l'info


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Messij a dit:


> C'est sur que avec tout ce qu'ont les membre du forum on pourrais se faire un musée Apple Vintage !



C'est certain !


----------



## Fi91 (24 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> C'est certain !


Une idée sympa  serait de mettre en place un événement


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2019)

Pour l'instant je participe un peu à du rétro (Alchimie), et j'ai quand même organisé deux grosses expos en 2009 et 2014 avec à chaque fois une cinquantaine de machines exposées dans la partie musée. Mais c'est un boulot dingue pour une asso (on avait aussi des exposants, des conférences, etc ...), une sorte de mini Apple Expo en somme ... un an de préparation à chaque fois.


----------

